# Lucy In the Sky With Diamonds



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

My precious little girl. She was born on January 9th of this year and is currently 8 months old. She is a cinnamon pearl pied and EXTREMELY friendly. Loves petsies, loves to say "PRU-EE-UU", can imitate some common whistles, she loves to get wet, and has great hygiene! XD

Mommy's girl, so very spoiled:


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Aww just so adorable lovin that first photo reminds me with my Pearl Missy she also sitson my shoulder and nibbles my hair


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Soooo pretty!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

wow, she is a cutie, I also love the first picture.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww what a cutie  Has she had her first molt yet?


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

Great pics! That first one is so sweet!


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Awww that first photo is just gorgeous!!! What a sweety!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the beads she is playing with in the 2nd picture is toxic to birds - as with all costume jewelry


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Awww what a cutie  Has she had her first molt yet?


Haha yes, how could I forget! I freaked out. I thought she was sick or something, I mean it lasted for some 2 maybe 3 months! Of course then I did my research. XD

As for the beads, I've just recently discovered that, thank you, and she is no longer allowed anywhere near them. Could she have anything now due to the contact or will she be okay now that they are out of reach?

And thanks everyone, of course, every cockatiel is beautiful but I'm sure Lucy doesn't mind the compliments.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

eflock said:


> Haha yes, how could I forget! I freaked out. I thought she was sick or something, I mean it lasted for some 2 maybe 3 months! Of course then I did my research. XD
> 
> As for the beads, I've just recently discovered that, thank you, and she is no longer allowed anywhere near them. Could she have anything now due to the contact or will she be okay now that they are out of reach?
> 
> And thanks everyone, of course, every cockatiel is beautiful but I'm sure Lucy doesn't mind the compliments.



that really depends more on how much, she played with the beads before if it was an every day all day thing She'd have a higher chance of having something than say if she only touched it like 3 times in several months 

but if she hasn't shown any signs from being sick or anything I wouldn't worry about it just make sure all costume jewelry and any jewelery that is not Real (like the over lay types) isn't in her reach


----------



## eflock (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Cute, I have a soft spot for the Cinnamon Pearls.
And great Pix.


----------



## Chadz (Sep 4, 2009)

if only mine was that tame haha.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwhow beautiful


----------

